
I Would Like You to Rate Fundamentally New Way to Create Podcasts. Only iOS - SashaVasilev
https://www.deelex.net/
======
bemmu
So this is similar to a social network, but instead of text and pictures,
people share audio clips? Thought you might like to know that I didn't install
it just because I didn't quite understand what it was about.

~~~
SashaVasilev
Yes that's right! This is a social network, there are now empty something,
because I'm a developer do not quite understand how to promote the
application.

